# Array de caracteres



## JNS (Mar 24, 2007)

Hola a todos, tengo que hacer un programa en borland c++, este programa debe recoger una trama del puerto serie que es enviada mediante un PIC. la trama sería:
                                                      $dato2*dato1#
esta trama la recojo del buffer del puerto y la muestro en un objeto memo1, lo que quiero hacer es poder coger los datos 1 y 2 y almacenarlos en una variable de enteros para poder operar con ellos pero no se como. Toda esa trama la recojo en un array de caracteres y no se como descomponerla. Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.

Os muestro el programa funcionando tal y como lo tengo en este momento. También quisiera representar los datos en gráficas TChart, si alguien me puede indicar donde hay un manual donde lo explique o algún programa de ejemplo se lo agradecería mucho. Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 25, 2007)

Para esto, pienso, es mejor ir a foros que se dediquen a lenguajes de programación. En www.delphi.com puedes encontrar lo que necesites.
Saludos


----------

